
The Spreedly Kickstart (no monthly fee, 1% rate for life) - mcav
http://spreedly.com/info/kickstart/
======
ntalbott
A quick note on the purpose of the Kickstart, as it's actually twofold.

The first purpose is to raise some capital so the Spreedly team can spend more
time working on Spreedly. We think that raising money from clients is the best
kind of capital to have, especially in the early days of a business.

The second purpose is perhaps more subtle: we think that this has the
potential to help a bunch of businesses to actually release and start
cashflowing. Our experience is that actually spending money towards your goals
- and having a service you've paid for just waiting to make money for you - is
critical motivation to keep cranking.

So not only do you get to help us make Spreedly better (which is better for
you!) but you also get to buy some hope and motivation for your own venture.
We think it's a chocolate and peanut butter combination :-)

------
olefoo
Just a note for the Spreedly folks if you ever read this thread.

I just looked through your website, and even went to the FAQs page and it took
me waaayy too long to figure out what you do.

It was very clear that you want my money; but it was not at all clear what I
would get for my money (other than a sweet deal).

~~~
ntalbott
Thanks for the feedback - we're hearing this from others as well. I think as
we're growing we're outstripping our prior explanations, and we definitely
need to do something about that. I know what my morning's going to be spent
on!

------
lessallan
Love the Spreedly Team!

